# Strike King Sexy Swimmer



## Jim (Feb 18, 2009)

Check out this lure. Should be a producer. Does look like a Sebile copy though.

https://www.wired2fish.com/WhatsUp.aspx?ArticleID=1741


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like a bait for the Susky Flats Stripers


----------



## slim357 (Feb 19, 2009)

wonder how it compares to the sebile


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like I'd have to try it  

I really need to get back into swim baits


----------



## Nickk (Feb 19, 2009)

slim357 said:


> wonder how it compares to the sebile




me too, in both action and price!

If it's over $10 I'd probably just get the Sebile


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 19, 2009)

That does look nice. I have had alot of luck on the Strike King Sexy Shad colored cranks. I might give this a try.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks pretty nice. I have used the sebile's with success, if that is cheaper I will be getting a few of them.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 20, 2009)

I like the fact that it is meant to be allowed to sink to a desired depth, then fished, instead of diving to a certain depth only. I may be in the minority, but i personally like lipless better than lipped in nearly ever situation. I will be looking into this one.


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm gonna go with.... 18-20$ on this one. Strike King has gotten PRICEY!! They have KVD, and now they are wanting you to pay for him! I think it looks great, but I think they're gonna want to much. Don't look for this to be less than $15


----------

